# Opinion on this line



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Can I get some thoughts and insight on this pedigree? There seem to be some big names/well titled dogs in the pedigree, however I know nothing about the untitled parents. Doesn't this still leave room for temperament issues, etc? Or am I way off base?

Line-breeding for the progency of Oelmansdorfk Kingdom and Grace Xazzium


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The PEDIGREE IS WAY OFF BASE -- it can not be correct.

Jon Gjerpe - has shown me several pedigrees of animals that he was recommending to me . I don't recall DDR !

more important is that I OWN two animals, male Griswold Xazziam (so even the spelling is wrong) and Gem Xazziam -- born JUNE 4 2007 . Gris is the sire of several of my dogs including Silva a bomb detection dog.

The correct pedigree for G litter sire -- Chip Kirchberghof
Dam - Bora Heringsmoor


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Carmen

It is a Belgian dog. The names go by year not by litter.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes - Jon did do some DDR litters - pups from DDR lines sell well.....he bought and sold so many dogs it was often hard to keep track....he would breed a female, sell the pups and then rebred her and sell her again....a typo putting it in the database? But I remember a conversation about the DDR/sales very distinctly...I believe he bought the female, the buyer backed out, so he whelped the litter, and then resold the female.....very ordinary way of him doing business

Lee


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Very interesting replies so far, to say the least lol. I guess I should note that i'm looking for a working dog (schutzhund), that will live at home inside with another 2yr old GSD.

Guess I haven't really heard any positives or negatives, other than the pure confusion that seems to be surrounding this line/breeder.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

jchilders04 said:


> Very interesting replies so far, to say the least lol. I guess I should note that i'm looking for a working dog (schutzhund), that will live at home inside with another 2yr old GSD.
> 
> Guess I haven't really heard any positives or negatives, other than the pure confusion that seems to be surrounding this line/breeder.


If I was looking for a dog with which to compete in schutzhund, this would probably not be a breeding I would pick.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

gagsd said:


> If I was looking for a dog with which to compete in schutzhund, this would probably not be a breeding I would pick.


Why is that? I have an idea, but the OP probably needs an explanation.

To the OP: This is a heavy DDR pedigree. DDR is the former East Germany, where the dogs were bred behind the iron curtain and so had little influence from the rest of the world. So, the lines evolved as distinct to DDR.

DDR dogs are said to be more "civil", with natural suspicion but strong nerves. Defense drive tends to be higher than prey drive, which is why some DDR dogs aren't as flashy in sport work, but they can make excellent dogs for police work.

They also have a certain "look" to them, dark in pigment, with a more substantial body type and bigger heads. 

Beyond that, I have never owned or trained a DDR dog so I'll let others make more in-depth observations on temperament and working ability.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ya i've heard alot about their defense drive and natural suspicion over prey drive. Anyone else with insight?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

correct info on DDR lines.....they are not as high prey in general, not as flashy as WGR, not as easy to train....that being said, a mix of DDR and other European based WL often are very very nice dogs when all is balanced out!

My first female that I trained was mostly DDR....did a bunch of Sch3s with her because no one told me I couldn't....it was a real learning experience, and did a WGR male concurrently....so I know the difference! But the pups and grandpups from the DDR female - crossed on teh sire of my WGR male first generation - were terrific....and I like the mix of DDR with WGR and Belgian...

Would I want to try to title a dog 100% DDR background??? Not really - just not as much fun to train and not going to get what the judges want for competition...

Just my 2 cents worth...

Lee


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Purely my personal opinion.... I have met -some- dogs with many of the same names in their pedigrees and they were not good working prospects for schutzhund.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for the heads up everyone; I might continue looking...

On that note, anyone have tabs on a breeder that just had pups or expecting? I have a couple in mind, namely the same breeder my current pup is from. I have a female currently, and so am looking for a male pup since they will live together in the house, lol.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no I realize that the Belgian system is a letter per year -- but in all the litters and then adults that he presented to me over an extended period of time DDR never came up . 
Most combinations he sent my way were "hot" sport type .

I would have been interested in this combination - never mentioned it , maybe it was later in the year. Since thing I have "collected" or used (R -Ludwigseck) some of the genetics . I also happen to like Sando Iris.

so if the pedigree is correct for whatever reason including buy , whelp and resell then I stand corrected -- just I wondered because DDR with Jon in emails or pedigrees never came up .


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Can we not edit posts anymore? Here's another line i'm looking at from a friends kennel:

Line-breeding for the progency of SG1 Sa-Ina's Festo and SG Tess von der Linzer Aach

Any thoughts here?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you only have so much time to edit posts,,forget what it is, 5 minutes maybe?


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah, well I put a link of one of the last two or three litters i'm looking at here; if it doesnt get much response i'll make a new post i guess...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

OP, are you looking for a dog to go with your current dog, or did she not work out? What were/are her strengths and what do/did you like and not like about her?
She had a very strong working pedigree.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh she's doing great! We are just looking for another dog to join the family/and keep each other company. She is a VERY drivey pup, and works very hard to please you/do what you want. She will happily run herself into the ground to complete the task or do what you want; i absolutely love her. And since we're looking for another pup, I find it only necessary to get another working shepherd


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

are you looking for a pup to train?? Dan Cox has a litter due this week - sire is Sean O'Kanes male, dam is IPO3 and proven producer [her pups are LE K9s - drug and patrol, IPO3 and some younger ones working towards IPO and Ring titles....should all be sables, maybe a black possible...

Lee


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, I am planning to train as well.


----------

